# R15-100 Bricked



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

I am having the same problem as this guy http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=158071

However, I don't run any CE. On monday night I shut the unit off but on tuesday night my wife went to turn it on, you can hear it start up and the fan kick on but no blue ring, no power light and no output.


----------



## adn (Apr 26, 2008)

I would check the outlet it is plugged in to. Try it in another room that also has D*. If it still doesn't boot up, you may need an ERP (Equipment Replacement Program). They will replace your DVR for free, you just pay $19.95 D&H (unless you have Protection Plan, in which case it's free!)


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very interesting.

I called D* and they are sending me a replacement. 

Back when the DVRs were owned you had to send in the broken one and wait a couple weeks for them to fix it with the PP. Now you get a new one in a day or two.


----------



## adn (Apr 26, 2008)

OWNED or LEASED they may require the equipment back. Just make sure you keep the receiver for at least 1 month to see if a Return Kit (RMA=Return Merchandise Authorization) is sent. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually they said to return it in the same box that the new one was sent in. A prepaid FedEx label is to be included.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

Did you have a tough time getting them to send you a new dvr? I just called and was given a hard time. Granted, I'm at work and not by my dvr -- should have lied. I'm having the same problems as you -- record light flashes, won't power on, and I hear a faint clicking noise when I get close to the dvr. 

I have unplugged it (for long periods), removed access card, remote doesn't work, basically nothing works. I tried to tell him I've tried all these methods. He said I had to be there so they could "try" a few things to determine whether or not it could be fixed by a technician (not sure how a technician coming out and unplugging it or trying to push the power button would work better than me doing it when trying to turn it on). When I asked him what they would "try" over the phone that I needed to be by the dvr, he said "things". I should have just said I was at home. I'll give it an hour or so I guess, call again, and just say I'm at home. 

I was hoping to get it taken care of and have them enter the request BEFORE late afternoon. This means it will probably take an extra day to get the new dvr.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I did not have a difficult time, but I was at the DVR and was able to do all the required tests. The feeling I got was they won't send you a replacement until they run you through the tests over the phone. Basically the tests amounted to verifying that it was plugged in and had power and no output was going to the TV. One test was to bypass the surge protector. They probably have cases where the surge protected has been tripped and not reset, or the power strip is simply turned off.

You have probably heard the classic tech support call. Caller reports the printer isn't working:
CSR: Is the printer plugged into the computer
Caller: I don't know. I need to get a flash light. It is dark behind the computer because power is out, no lights.


----------



## adn (Apr 26, 2008)

@MountainMan10: LOL! that is a pretty good one (and one that is heard pretty often)

As far as being given a hard time, the simple fact is, because D* will replace it for free, they want to make sure it is truly defective. It would be silly to send a replacement DVR if the receiver simply wasn't plugged in. I understand DBSTalk members are smarter than the average bear, but you still need to humor the tech CSR and tried the required troubleshooting. Receiver not powering on is actually pretty quick to go through.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

adn said:


> As far as being given a hard time, the simple fact is, because D* will replace it for free, they want to make sure it is truly defective. It would be silly to send a replacement DVR if the receiver simply wasn't plugged in.


There are a lot of folks who still can't program their VCR's clock or setup a remote control to run different devices (my brother-in-law comes to mind) and I'm sure DirecTV has replaced "broken" units only to discover when they got the old unit back it worked fine. Rather than making FedEx richer, they tightened up on the policy and now make you go through hoops before they back down and send a replacement. At least they don't demand you pay for a service call (yet).


----------



## adn (Apr 26, 2008)

Exactly. So while the process may seem tedious, it is for a reason.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

adn said:


> Exactly. So while the process may seem tedious, it is for a reason.


Indeed....


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

Can someone here please explain D* process for replacing these things now? Basically my R15-100 died the other day. I turned off the power to the room it was in so I could install a new ceiling fan (and not die). Mind you the DVR wasn't running or doing anything at the time and it was off for a few hours at the minimum. Also not running any CE software.

Anyhow turn the power back on and it goes on and thru all the initial stuff, but once it goes to the channel it was on before it will just stay there. You try to do anything with the remote and it might work for like 10 secs and then it freezes up (the channel it was on is still watchable) and then after a few minutes it auto reboots. Keeps doing this, one time before it "froze" I was able to run the system test which said it was fine. 

Now my wife wants to watch TV after day 2 of the auto rebooting or just staying on the one channel. So I swap with another room R15-500 which works fine. I put the 100 in the other room and now all it does is reboot...goes to Hello then please wait a sec...black screen. no signal...reboot, will continue this forever. Have left it unplugged took it out of surge protector, RBR, basically everything I can think of. Sometimes it will do the HD check which even then wouldn't take more than a couple min. A few times it did go finally thru everything only to freeze up like before.

Meanwhile I have called D* two different times trying to see if I can do anything to salvage what I have on the box before the dreaded format everything. But I keep getting different answers. 

Basic gist of discussions:

Sounds bad, its probably been rebooted too many times, but the fact that it reboots itself means it isn't totally dead. Try to let it go with the reboots maybe it will clear up...Didn't work.

Now I am being told to format on call 2...ok so I try, well it isn't formatting with the down arrow/rec. Tech keeps asking if I can hit the menu button...yeah right since it keeps rebooting. I ask for supervisor because tech wants to send tech to my house for $50 to see what is wrong...I say no. 

Supervisor tells me too bad I have to either get the Protection plan or pay $50 dollars as they don't just swap out boxes anymore due to ppl I guess giving back ones that weren't messed up and the techs have to go by script. I say no $50 and I am not ponying up for Protection plan.

Call 3...basically tells me yeah its a waste to get a tech I have a problem. Tells me I should just go buy a new box, they don't send boxes out in the mail anymore to people. Tells me go to ebay find a new one or best buy so they don't have to have an installer come out and install it for a fee if I buy it direct so it is cheaper from BB or Costco. 

Sorry for the long post. Anyhow so I basically have a brick now and I have to buy a new one and send them this one back? I asked if my contract would be extended, he didn't know. I just want a new R15 or whatever R16 or equiv. Please help.

Oh yeah and about the format, finally got the Down arrow and Rec to "work" and it goes to the format screen and hangs saying 0% complete and Time taken -:--. Stays like that for like 20-30 minutes or so and then just reboots itself. And I told them that too


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

According to the lease terms after the 90 day waranty they have no obligation to replace the receiver unless you have the PP. 

If you buy the PP they will replace it w/o extending the contract. If you lease one through Costco or BB it will extend your contract.


----------



## adn (Apr 26, 2008)

@blade

hold the phone. (not literally)
is the DVR LEASED? if so, D* replaces the box under the ERP (Equipment Replacement Program) for just the cost of shipping ($19.95). LEASE replacing a LEASED receiver should not extend the commitment (if you currently have one. if not, it should not add one). I use the word "should" because if it is not activated as a replacement, the system will automatically add it. This is a pretty simple fix.

Now, if you do sign up for the Protection Plan, they will waive the $19.95 now and also in the future.

If you OWN the equipment, D* will still replace for the $19.95 under the same ERP. The only difference is this will require a new commitment since this is your equipment that failed. Them wanting to send out a tech if they can't determine the problem is also pretty common. If you want the peace of mind of the Protection Plan, I would sign up for it and get the free service call. This is called the Service Plus Protection Plan. Because they will setup a free service call even though you are just adding Protection Plan today (and you must keep for a year or pay $10 cancellation fee). This way, if it is the receiver, the tech will replace it for free.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Replacement receiver came today. A refurbished R15-100. I was hoping, but not expecting an R22. A flyer for Directv on Demand was in the box, which of course requires an R22. I asked the CSR if I had an R22 that died would they send a R22 and the answer was whatever was next in the queue. Not a big deal if you have an R15 or R16, but if you have an R22 die it would be a bummer to get it replaced with an R15.

Delay in getting the R15 working. D* system is being upgraded and they cannot activate any receivers at this time. Called twice. Perhaps third time will work.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

adn said:


> @blade
> 
> hold the phone. (not literally)
> is the DVR LEASED? if so, D* replaces the box under the ERP (Equipment Replacement Program) for just the cost of shipping ($19.95). LEASE replacing a LEASED receiver should not extend the commitment (if you currently have one. if not, it should not add one). I use the word "should" because if it is not activated as a replacement, the system will automatically add it. This is a pretty simple fix.
> ...


This is what they have been doing, but if you actually read the lease agreement they do not have to replace it at anything less than the full lease fee. All I was saying is they may be inforcing the rules now.


----------



## adn (Apr 26, 2008)

@MountainMan, right. I wasn't saying you were wrong at all. I'm just surprised at the customer service. I know there is a script to follow, but you can tell usually when it's the receiver. I was just providing blade the info he may need to get the correct replacement. D* may put in the lease that they don't _have to_ but you know D* is wanting to keep their customers happy.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Blade,

Something to consider... Take a look at your upgrade choices on-line. You might be eligible for a free SD-DVR. You could always order that and when you get it activate it. You would then request to deactivate the dead receiver. By activating the new receiver though, you would be extending your commitment for 2 years from the date of activation.

- Merg


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah I have a couple options. I called a few times just to see if I could get a different answer, though I did get different answers, none of which coincided or made any sense. 

I just couldn't believe what he was saying that they no longer drop ship any boxes to anyone. It was basically I have to get a new box at a B&M store or find a new one on ebay or have a guy come here for $50 and even if he deemed there was something wrong the box they would still charge me for a new one though.

Also my box is leased as I have had it probably at least since about March 07 (at least some of the recordings that were on it were that old), I got it free when they had that code online for the free R15 and installation back then.

I also asked about say I just wanted an upgrade since I was thinking about getting an HDTV for the bedroom anyhow and that is where this one came from. He basically told me the same story about someone has to come install and I have to pay along with the box, or just go buy it from best buy (lease) or costco or whatever.

In two months I will have been with D* for 3 years, so he said if I do wait that after 3 years they could give me some loyalty deals and maybe a free HD box of some kind then so to call back. So I might do that. 

Also I still have one of my D11 boxes, apparently one time when they installed one of these R15s I have they never sent a recovery kit but don't charge me for the box so they kind of forgot about it. Should I just have them activate that and deactivate the R15 until my 3 yr anniversary?


----------



## adn (Apr 26, 2008)

@blade

Sorry to hear you are still getting misinformation. D* still drop ships receivers when they can determine without a doubt that it is the receiver that is the issue. If they are unclear because of how it started happening or when, that is when they would send a service call. You should not be having these types of issues. I would attempt at least one more call to D* and make very certain you are in the TEC department. If you have someone in the main billing department or the department that does upgrades, they will not have the training in replacements. Make sure you are in the TEC department and if needs be, request a supervisor in the TEC department. If that supervisor still says they don't, ask for his manager. Politely go up the chain of command and this issue will get resolved.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> There are a lot of folks who still can't program their VCR's clock or setup a remote control to run different devices (my brother-in-law comes to mind) and I'm sure DirecTV has replaced "broken" units only to discover when they got the old unit back it worked fine. Rather than making FedEx richer, they tightened up on the policy and now make you go through hoops before they back down and send a replacement. At least they don't demand you pay for a service call (yet).


In-laws of all sorts can be difficult, but, in general, the "electronically illiterate" make life difficult. Unplugged items, failure to locate the on-off switch, leaving a floppy in a PC drive, etc., come to mind. Lazy technicians are no better, either. I still remember the "send me a copy of your floppy" story, and a XEROX copy was dutifully supplied. "Do you have a back up?" produced a year-old set of programs and data. And, of course, seeing the 12:00 light flashing on VCRs has been a common occurence.

Stan


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

blade said:


> In two months I will have been with D* for 3 years, so he said if I do wait that after 3 years they could give me some loyalty deals and maybe a free HD box of some kind then so to call back. So I might do that.
> 
> Also I still have one of my D11 boxes, apparently one time when they installed one of these R15s I have they never sent a recovery kit but don't charge me for the box so they kind of forgot about it. Should I just have them activate that and deactivate the R15 until my 3 yr anniversary?


I can't believe you are getting such shabby treatment from DirecTV just because your leased R15 failed. If one of my DVR's broke down and I got the same treatment you are getting, I'd simply disconnect it from my account and send it back. And when my commitment was up it would be bye-bye!


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah basically I was getting fed up. The one guy was really nice when he was talking to me and could see the frustration but he was basically blaming all their cutbacks and corner cutting to the economy. The best they could offer when I asked if I could at least get some compensation for all my lost recordings was free Showtime for 3 months. 

I asked for something better than that, then they offer $5 off for 3 months...or Free HD Extra Pack for 3 months!

Funny since I got an e-mail the day before saying they were offering the 3months free of HD extra. I took the best of the 3 with the Showtime but that really doesn't fix anything.

Anyhow I just called again and this time told them outright I want a replacement and surprise he said ok we will send it out. Then he asked if I wanted a Tivo as a replacement...which I said I don't have Tivo service...don't you need that? He didn't know. Anyhow he couldn't tell me what I would get (whether an R22 or R16 or R15 refurb). I have to pay $21.15 to cover the shipping costs, but I did verify that it doesn't extend my contract. Just why couldn't they do this the first time I called? Just like 2 years ago when I had an R15-300 that was so awful that I kept having to format everything every other week.

Anyhow thanks everyone for your input and help, I was about at my wits end with this.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

blade said:


> Just why couldn't they do this the first time I called? Just like 2 years ago when I had an R15-300 that was so awful that I kept having to format everything every other week.


Glad you are getting a replacement with NO commitment extension for $20. I'd call back after you return the old unit and verify your commitment wasn't extended, though. 

I guess the moral of your story is just call back over and over until you get a CSR that solves your problem to your satisfaction!!


----------



## winste (Mar 22, 2007)

Had a bricked R15-100. No lights on front panel but HD spinning.

Called and first tech rep immediately replaced. It was a leased receiver and it did extend my contract. Only by 4 months though so I took it. Curious if I'll get another R15.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

Well just to follow up on my situation. I did receive a refurb R15-300 with a new remote. It looks new anyway, though I was hoping for a R16 or R22. I will have to call back and verify that they did not add to my contract.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> Glad you are getting a replacement with NO commitment extension for $20. I'd call back after you return the old unit and verify your commitment wasn't extended, though.
> 
> I guess the moral of your story is just call back over and over until you get a CSR that solves your problem to your satisfaction!!


I had CSR hell last year with D* issueing me a $15 in stead of the $20 I was quoted at sign up. After talking to about 15 CSRs a manager offered me the 12mths of the $20 credited to my bill. Then from then on out I had the right credit to boot. So I concur,


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

Can someone verify that my contract is not supposed to be extended if they are replacing their defective unit? (if I don't have the extended support plan)

basically I didn't follow up after I got my replacement receiver, and while on the phone with them today I decided to ask when my contract was up...may 2011..to my surprise, which then I got into an argument which she couldn't do anything and she was sorry that I was given misinformation that my contract wouldn't be renewed...I told her this bait and switch is unacceptable but she didn't seem to care and wouldn't transfer me to anyone else because "they can't do anything" about that. 

So what am I left to do now? I have an extended contract that I never agreed to and of course there were no notes about me ever asking that on my account.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

blade said:


> Can someone verify that my contract is not supposed to be extended if they are replacing their defective unit? (if I don't have the extended support plan)
> 
> basically I didn't follow up after I got my replacement receiver, and while on the phone with them today I decided to ask when my contract was up...may 2011..to my surprise, which then I got into an argument which she couldn't do anything and she was sorry that I was given misinformation that my contract wouldn't be renewed...I told her this bait and switch is unacceptable but she didn't seem to care and wouldn't transfer me to anyone else because "they can't do anything" about that.
> 
> So what am I left to do now? I have an extended contract that I never agreed to and of course there were no notes about me ever asking that on my account.


For information on DirecTV Commitments check out this post (DirecTV Commitments). Since you state that you do not have the PP, here is my understanding:

If you have a leased receiver and it was replaced since it was defective, your commitment should *not* be extended. If you had an owned receiver and it was replaced, the new receiver will be leased and will also extend your commitment.

If in your case the commitment should not have been extended, I would call back up to DirecTV to get your issue addressed. You can try talking to someone in retention. To reach retention, say "Cancel" when you get the automated voice prompt. You will not end up canceling your service. That is just how you get to the retention department. You can also try contacting Ellen Filipiak, a customer service VP for DirecTV at [email protected].

HTH,
Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> If you have a leased receiver and it was replaced since it was defective, your commitment should *not* be extended. If you had an owned receiver and it was replaced, the new receiver will be leased and will also extend your commitment.


I get the idea that DirecTV re-sets the 2 year commitment irregardless if you have a leased or owned receiver and get it replaced for the $20 S & H fee. This has happened to many, many posters.

If I ever had to have a leased receiver replaced, I'd ask for the CSR's name and ask them directly if it would affect my commitment. Then, if they said no but it did I'd file a complaint with the WI Division of Consumer Protection which is not unaware of DirecTV's commitment switcheroo scenario.


----------

